# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  1 ít lưu tâm công việc dịch thuật

## Trans24h

Trong thời đại kinh tế thị trường Trong thời điểm này, các quốc gia có xu hướng ngày càng muốn mở rộng quy mô, thị trường tiêu thụ sản phẩm của mình ra phía bên ngoài phạm vi lãnh thổ của mình. Vậy để có đầy đủ những giấy tờ, các văn bản, tài liệu liên quan đến ngành nghề, lĩnh vực để quảng cáo, giới thiệu cho các đối tác thì phải làm thế nào? Và đây chính là thời điểm mà ngành dịch thuật có mặt tại Việt Nam.
 Trong ngành dịch thuật sẽ được chia nhỏ ra thành các mảng nhỏ, lĩnh vực không giống nhau như: công chứng dịch thuật, dịch tài liệu kỹ thuật, dịch văn bản thầu, dịch tài liệu kỹ thuật, dịch tài liệu y dược, dịch tài liệu CNTT,…. tất cả những giấy tờ, văn bản trên muốn đưa ra khỏi biên giới quốc gia để giới thiệu thông tin đến khách hàng thì chúng phải được dịch ra ngôn ngữ mà họ có thể hiểu được toàn bộ nội dung mà tổ chức, cá nhân muốn chuyển tải đến khách hàng.

*Khái niệm dịch thuật*

 Dịch thuật là một hoạt động bao gồm việc luận giải ý nghĩa của một văn bản, tài liệu trong một ngôn ngữ nào đó và chuyển sang một ngôn ngữ khác, và nội dung của bản dịch phải chính xác so với bản gốc. Bởi vì đòi hỏi về độ chính xác cao nên đội ngũ các dịch thuật viên ngoài khả năng sử dụng ngoại ngữ chuyển sang thạo, còn phải có vốn am hiểu về nền văn hóa, phong cách diễn đạt ngôn từ trong từng câu chữ của ngôn ngữ dịch để bản dịch có chất lượng tốt.

 Trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật, người ta chia chuyển sang 2 nhóm biên dịch và phiên dịch. Biên dịch thường là dịch văn bản từ một ngôn ngữ này sang một ngôn ngữ khác. Còn phiên dịch thường là dịch nói, diễn giải lại câu nói của người khác sang ngôn ngữ khác để người nghe hiểu.

*Dịch vụ dịch thuật*

 Dịch thuật Dichthuatcongchung24h.com cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật đa ngôn ngữ hoàn hảo. Văn bản của bạn được truyền tải một cách tốt nhất sang bất cứ ngôn ngữ nào mà bạn mong muốn. Với đội ngũ đông đảo các chuyên gia dịch thuật hàng đầu các thứ tiếng Anh, Séc, Ba Lan, Đức Pháp, Nga, Trung, Nhật, Hàn, Đức, Slovakia, Tây Ban Nha, Bồ Đào Nha … của chúng tôi sẽ góp phần tạo nên thành công trong kinh doanh cũng như nâng cao hình ảnh của Công ty bạn.

*Trong đó bao gồm những lĩnh vực sau:*

 + công chứng dịch thuật

 + Dịch tài liệu kỹ thuật dược

 + Dịch tài liệu tài chính ngân hàng

 + Dịch tài liệu Marketing

 + Dịch tài liệu thầu - dự án

 + Dịch tài liệu pháp luật

 + Dịch tài liệu CNTT

 + Dịch website

 + Dịch tài liệu bảo hiểm - chứng khoán

*Chất lượng tạo nên thương hiệu*

 Công ty TNHH Dịch thuật Trans24h là một công ty dịch thuật có chất lượng hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp, đa ngôn ngữ cho các tổ chức, tổ chức và cá nhân với chất lượng đảm bảo, tốc độ nhanh chóng và chi phí tối ưu nhất. Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp thuộc nhiều lĩnh vực từ quảng cáo, kỹ thuật, kinh doanh đến luật pháp… Đối với những đơn đặt hàng lớn, chúng tôi rất có khả năng tuyển chọn những chuyên viên biên dịch để hoàn thành văn bản trong thời gian ngắn nhất với chất lượng hoàn hảo nhất.

 Trình độ và sự cống hiến của đội ngũ biên dịch viên đã giúp chúng tôi nhận được sự khen ngợi của các đồng nghiệp và đối tác. Từ khi thành lập tới thời điểm này, Dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h luôn chú trọng tới việc biên tập và các thủ tục, quy trình kiểm tra chất lượng nhằm đảm bảo tài liệu cung cấp cho khách hàng những bản dịch chính xác và trôi chảy.

 Với các thiết bị văn phòng hiện đại, đồng bộ và các phần mềm thiết kế, xử lý văn bản chuyên nghiệp, chúng tôi rất có thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng.

 Đến với dịch thuật Trans24h, chúng tôi tin rằng Quý khách hàng sẽ hài lòng với dịch vụ của trung tâm dịch thuật Trans24h và hy vọng sớm trở chuyển sang bạn tin cậy và lâu dài của Quý khách hàng trong tương lai.

https://community.windy.com/user/dichthuat

https://www.turnkeylinux.org/user/1407835

----------

